# my cat lost his meow



## signsedso

my cat can't meow anymore. has this ever happened to any one? we went out of town for a night, and when we came back he was acting weird and couldn't meow. anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## coaster

Your cat may have a cold. Cats cat get laryngitis. But just in case it's something more serious, if it your cat shows obvious signs of being ill, or if the situation doesn't improve in a few days, take your cat in to the vet. I don't know what you mean by "acting weird" but maybe that's a sign that you shouldn't wait. I don't know. I'm not there. Only you can decide.


----------



## signsedso

thanks for the response i actually already took him to the vet a couple days ago because his weird behavior was gagging(but no vomit).....the vet couldn't really find anything wrong- he said that ollie meowed so much- he lost his voice???...and this may have irritated his throat to cause the gagging....Have you ever heard of this? it was my first time at this particular vet, so i'm not quite sure...


----------



## lilysong

My old boy used to lose his meow if he got agitated and carried on for a long time. He'd just get laryngitis.


----------



## lilaccat3456

This happened to my siamese, Cylie, once. I went away for a weekend and while I was loading my luggage in my car, Cylie slipped out of my apartment. It was an apartment building with about 80 apartments in it so lots of nocks and crannies to hide in. Well I did not realize that she had gotten out until I returned home. I immediately went looking for her and was about to give up when, while I was in the basement, I heard a VERY faint mewww. It sounded so faint that I was sure Cylie was either in someone's apartment in the first floor, or that she was trapped in a pipe, duct or a wall. Well I found her not 10 feet from me hiding in the back of an open storage unit! Her cry was so strange that I took her to the vet the first thing in the morning. Her mewww sounded more like a raspy breath. The vet said her throat was raw, probably from excessive use. Sure enough, when I was coming back from the vet's, the guy who lived in the apartment across the hall from me, came out and was griping about how my cat had been out all weekend and that he had tried to catch her and was going to take her to animal control, but she kept running away!! I have NEVER been more thankful that Cylie hates men in my LIFE!!!

EDIT: By the way, Cylie got her meww back in a few days.


----------



## coaster

My Tommy did a gagging behavior that had the vet flummoxed. It started when he was getting over a bad cold. It's my theory it was an after-effect of the cold. People get post-nasal drip; why not cats? Anyway, it gradually got better and eventually was gone. Perhaps that's what will happen with your cat, too. But if there's no improvement, or it gets worse, you might want to try a different vet. And if you've got a video camera, getting video of what your cat is doing will be very helpful to the vet. Cats seem to have a way of appearing perfectly fine once they get into a vet's office. :wink:


----------



## TAsunder

Well, funny story. My cat has a really ridiculous meow. It's loud and always has a lot of trilly R sounds in it. He also has asthma. So earlier last month he was coughing a bit, I figured it was just asthma and put him back on his meds. But it got worse and worse, coughing several times a day, and suddenly he was losing his voice. It was real creepy because he started sounding like a normal cat. It turned out that he had developed bronchitis.

Then a week later I start feeling sick. I joke that my cat gave me bronchitis because I had read it is not possible. When I took my cat to the vet for a follow-up he informed me that it is possible to transmit some things, just not the major illnesses. I didn't lose my voice but I sure did have a lot of coughing and congestion.


----------



## estelle58

Moogy lost her voice too a few weeks ago... she had laryngitis... her voice came back a week later...


----------

